# Nukeproof Reactor 290 Seat Tube Angle



## BRPHK (Jan 22, 2021)

Does anybody happen to know what the seat tube angle is on a 2021 Nukeproof Reactor 290?
I've been looking at the geo chart on Chain Reaction Cycles which carries Nukeproof bikes, and unless I'm reading it wrong (entirely possible), the seat tube angle ranges from 70.1 to 70.6 degrees depending on how you flip the chip.
That sounds way out.
Geometry Geeks says the Reactor's seat tube angle is 70.0 - 70.5 degrees.
That sounds more likely.
I appreciate that, given there's no stock of anything at all on the Chain Reaction web site, this is an academic query, but I'd still like to know.
Cheers


----------



## Travis1911 (Jan 30, 2021)

Looks like according to nukeproof, you are about right on for the actual seat tube angle. 70.5 degrees in low. Effective is 75 degrees in low.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

70.1-70.6 sounds way out but 70.0-70.5 sounds likely? Now I feel like I'm missing something.

Regardless, why look at CRC or GG when you can go straight to Nukeproof? Trail


----------



## BRPHK (Jan 22, 2021)

looks easy from here said:


> 70.1-70.6 sounds way out but 70.0-70.5 sounds likely? Now I feel like I'm missing something.
> 
> Regardless, why look at CRC or GG when you can go straight to Nukeproof? Trail


Excellent advice! I took a quick look and the Nukeproof site says the seat angles for the Scout 290 are 71.3 actual, 74.5 sagged.
That's quite a difference. I never realised sag could change the geometry by that much - a full 3 degrees.
I'm beginning to appreciate why newer frame designs are sporting 77 degree seat tubes, to counter the slackening effect of suspension I guess.
In any case, thanks for the tip. I'll add the data to the decision calculator once bikes are actually on sale again.
Cheers


----------



## foggnm (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a Reactor 290 and not having any issues getting my saddle in the perfect place. I didn't have to slam it forward and I have a 33" inseam. I do think around 77 is probably the ideal but this is steep enough for good positioning.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

BRPHK said:


> Excellent advice! I took a quick look and the Nukeproof site says the seat angles for the Scout 290 are 71.3 actual, 74.5 sagged.
> That's quite a difference. I never realised sag could change the geometry by that much - a full 3 degrees.
> I'm beginning to appreciate why newer frame designs are sporting 77 degree seat tubes, to counter the slackening effect of suspension I guess.
> In any case, thanks for the tip. I'll add the data to the decision calculator once bikes are actually on sale again.
> Cheers


71.3 is the actual seat tube angle. 73 is the effective seat tube angle. 74.5 is the effective seat tube angle at sag.


----------

